# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Manver bei Welle / Kabbelwasser

## franzschmitz1

Hallo,
da ich vorwiegend auf Binnenrevieren -mit nur gelegentlichen Windstrken von mehr als 5- surfe, frage ich mich immer, welches der einfachere Richtungswechsel bei Kabbelwasser / Welle ist. Halse oder Wende oder ? 
Da im Urlaub hufig Bedingungen mit Welle vorherrschen, frage ich mich das auch dort jedesmal.
Wer ist da erfahren genug, um mir Ratschlge zu geben.
Danke

----------


## Amerigo

Einfacher fr wen? Fr dich? Oder fr Robby Naish? Die Antwort knnte dann unterschiedlich ausfallen.

----------


## Hanso

Hi franzschmitz1
also ich finde es einfacher zu halsen bei welle und etwas greren kabbelwellen. Du musst auf jeden Fall aber beides sehr gut beherschen, egal wo du surfst!

----------


## Der Freerider

Gollito wrd sagen: "Ganz klar der NohandedflakeintoFlakaintoAirjibe."
Das ganze Switchstance versteht sich.

Spa bei Seite, ich denke wenn du sie beherrscht dann ist die Powerhalse das einfachste  :Wink: 

Hang Loose

----------


## bensen

Moin,
ich fahre bei Kabbelwelle meistens Slamjibes...also ne Halse mit ganz engem Radius..fast auf der Stelle gedreht. Weite Radien finde ich bei solchen Bedingungen schon etwas schwieriger...Ne Wende geht aber eigentlich auch fast immer. Bei Kabbel solltest du bei der Halse auch etwas mehr in die Knie gehen, um dann die Schlge besser abzufedern....

----------


## Amerigo

Ich nehme mal einfach an, dass jemand, der diese Frage stellt, keine Powerhalse kann. Und dann ist die Wende wohl "einfacher", weil sie immer funktioniert und man keine Hhe verliert dabei. Anfngern wird sie darum auch zuerst beigebracht.

Gruss

David

----------


## tigger1983

kommt halt auf deine eigenen vorlieben an. Wenn du gut die powertack kannst wrde ich die machen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die auf nem wellenreiter aber schwerer als ne halse, da du um den Mast laufen musst...
Ich bevorzuge auch Halsen mit engen radien, anfangs hab ich mich fter dabei gemault, aber meistens so das ich in Wasserstart position war, und gleich wieder starten knnte, so kann man sogar noch hhe gewinnen...

----------


## nepumuk

ich denke, dass die wende je kleiner das brett und unruhiger das wasser wird der schwierigere move ist. deshalb halse ich auch eher. obs immer durchgeglitten sein muss? dass du bei ner halse hhe gewinnst stell ich mir schwierig vor. ben solltest du einfach immer wieder beides.

----------


## tigger1983

> dass du bei ner halse hhe gewinnst stell ich mir schwierig vor.



Jep!
Bei der Halse selbst kann man keine Hhe laufen das ist wohl klar...
Aber wenn man die Radien eng genug fhrt vernichtet man auch nicht viel hhe. Wenn man dann z.B. ne Bahn von 300m fhrt. Schafft man es so mehr hhe zu laufen als man bei der Halse verliert...
Das kann sogar noch klappen wenn man die Halse vergeigt, man muss nur schnell genug wieder aufm brett sein...
Eigentlich ne simple Rechnung, je weiter die Radien je mehr hhe muss man auf der Bahn wieder gut machen..

----------


## franzschmitz1

Schon einmal vielen dank fr die Antworten.
Ja, die Powerhalse bin gerade ich am erlernen.
Hinsichtlich der Halse / Slamjibe htte ich gerne gewut, ob man mit der anrollenden Welle - so wie beim Wellenabreiten - halst oder danach ?

----------


## Snuff

> Schon einmal vielen dank fr die Antworten.
> Ja, die Powerhalse bin gerade ich am erlernen.
> Hinsichtlich der Halse / Slamjibe htte ich gerne gewut, ob man mit der anrollenden Welle - so wie beim Wellenabreiten - halst oder danach ?



Ich wrd auf dem Face halsen. Da kannste dann theoretisch das Segel komplett ffnen (sinnvoll bei berpower) und dann einfach die Wellenkraft nutzen um im Gleiten/fahren zu bleiben!

----------


## franzschmitz1

was meinst du mit face halsen ?

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Face ist die Wellenvorderseite

Wahrscheinlich meint er, auf der Wellenvorderseite halsen.

 :Happy:

----------

